# Cambodia/Vietnam



## Dave&Linda (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry this is not a timeshare question, but you guys might be able to help me out here. Okay, have decided to bite the bullet, so to speak, and go back to the place I spent some time in a long time ago. Would like to do one of these river cruises through Cambodia into Vietnam via the Mekong, but also debating whether to spend some time in either Bangkok or Hanoi. Anybody got any suggestions as to what might be the better choice, and more important, what company to go with to work out the tour.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hubby is Nam vet and we are in process of booking Feb 2014 trip.  Traded mArriott points for package.  Using hotel cert in Bangkok and used freq flyer miles for biz class tix.  Will spend one week in Vietnam, 2 nts Hanoi, 1 night cruising South China Sea, 3 nights Nha Trang where hubby was stationed and 2 nights Saigon.  We have been working with Duyen Do at Aurora travel.  His email is duyendohanoo@aol.com and I would suggest contacting him directly,  he will create tour to your liking.  Tell him Alice from Boston sent you.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 29, 2013)

*hanoi*

I would suggest the Hanoi Hilton Opera House.  It is very convenient to the old town section.  While I like the Marriott in Bangkok, it is not located in the most convenient location.  I prefer the Millenium Hilton or the Starwood property there.  Both Bangkok and Hanoi have plenty to do and see.  Hanoi would probably be a bit cheaper due to exchange rates.  If you go to Cambodia, Angkor Wat is worth seeing but it would probably take several days.


----------



## radmoo (Jul 30, 2013)

jW Marriott in Bangkok may not be best location but as it is deluxe hotel and category t, we can use our cert for FREE stay


----------



## Jimster (Jul 30, 2013)

*JW*

Yes, I know.   I have stayed there, but it is still not the best location.  I am not suggesting you shouldnt stay there but I wanted to make that comment in case you were not aware of that.  The   good news is it is not far from the BTS.    The ability to use a free night cert is a positive.  Last time I was their I was also upgraded to a full suite and stayed on the executive floor which serves breakfast AND dinner.  In Bangkok, you should use the BTS AND the River.  The river is actually the cheapest and most efficient method of transportation and supplements well the BTS.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is a Travelzoo available today 7/31 for travel next May 18. Other dates are available. $2199pp including air. Savings of $1350. http://www.travelzoo.com/vacations/...op20_2013_31_deal:1534413&utm_content=1534413

Extension available in Bangkok. All trips are during the dry season. A plus.

Jim


----------



## radmoo (Jul 31, 2013)

I saw Travelzoo offer but we are already booked and quite excited about our trip.  Vietnam is pretty much taken care of other than a few random dinners but I would welcome sightseeing.
/dining suggestions for Bangkok.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 31, 2013)

*Bangkok*

Well you have to go to the palace if you go no where else, but remember you must wear long pants if you are a man and no shorts or short skirts for the women.  You can also pick from many Wats.  I suggest Wat Arun and the laying Budda Wat.  Travel along the river.  DON't I repeat DON'T take a tourist boat.  You can travel on a regular river boat for almost nothing.  

One of the neat things about the Millenium Hilton is that they have a power ferry boat across the river to connect to the BTS and the river boats.  You should go to the Saturday Market in the North part of town.  DO NOT go to a jewelry show.  One of the big scams there is to give you a 'free or almost free Tuk Tuk ride
 and then they end up taking you to a jewelry show-who knows if you ever escape!   

One thing I recommend highly is the Tiger Temple.  You will have to get a tour (not a river tour) to get you there.  At the Tiger temple you will get to pet live Tigers and see their young cubs.  It is about 30 miles north of town.  You can also see the Bridge over the River Kwai (Yawn) along the way.

Go downtown for shopping learn to use the BTS whenever possible.  Anyone who rents a car in Bangkok is a total idiot!  Even the Taxi drivers repeat- "Bangkok-Traffic Jam" (of course now that I said that someone will say "oh we rented a car there"  Well it makes no sense in downtown Bangkok-maybe out in the countryside but not downtown)   You can go to the Hard Rock or BKK center or any of the big store complexes there.  On the 3rd floor of the BKK center they have more computer/telephone/portable electric products than you can imagine.  They must have 200 vendors.  You can also get pirate DVDs and CDs if you have the desire to do that.  DO not get any WI software because it is not compatible- even if they say it is.  The shopping downtown is INCREDIBLE.  I would also suggest that you dress comfortably but nice.  When you ride the BTS you will see the Thai women.  They dress to the nines.  They are always in high heels and dresses or skirts.  The Thais seem to place a high value on how they dress.  As a tourist, you won't want to wear high heels but OTOH you don't want to be dressed down too much.  In VN you don't have this problem.  They certainly don't dress the way the Thai's do.
I could go on forever, but the best thing for you to do is buy a guide book and go to the Thailand/Bangkok forum on flyertalk.com   The guys on flyertalk know so much more than even the guidebooks.  Just go to flyertalk.com and click the destinations tab and scroll down to Thailand.  Try eating at Cabbages and Condoms!
It is a great place to eat.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Try eating at Cabbages and Condoms!



Mmmmm! I can just imagine how mouthwateringly tasty! A little chewy, though


----------



## radmoo (Jul 31, 2013)

My stepson was married to a Thai girl Somali am somewhat familiar with their culture and we will be sure to dress nicely in Bangkok.  We have NO INTENTION OF RENTING A CAR!  I grew up in NY, live in Boston and am quite adept at navigating public transit.  We have phone this in almost every place we have visited.  

The tigers sound great as hubby loves animals.  We are also planning on some spa time.  

[QUOTE=Jimster;1505605]Well you have to go to the palace if you go no where else, but remember you must wear long pants if you are a man and no shorts or short skirts for the women.  You can also pick from many Wats.  I suggest Wat Arun and the laying Budda Wat.  Travel along the river.  DON't I repeat DON'T take a tourist boat.  You can travel on a regular river boat for almost nothing.  

One of the neat things about the Millenium Hilton is that they have a power ferry boat across the river to connect to the BTS and the river boats.  You should go to the Saturday Market in the North part of town.  DO NOT go to a jewelry show.  One of the big scams there is to give you a 'free or almost free Tuk Tuk ride
 and then they end up taking you to a jewelry show-who knows if you ever escape!   

One thing I recommend highly is the Tiger Temple.  You will have to get a tour (not a river tour) to get you there.  At the Tiger temple you will get to pet live Tigers and see their young cubs.  It is about 30 miles north of town.  You can also see the Bridge over the River Kwai (Yawn) along the way.

Go downtown for shopping learn to use the BTS whenever possible.  Anyone who rents a car in Bangkok is a total idiot!  Even the Taxi drivers repeat- "Bangkok-Traffic Jam" (of course now that I said that someone will say "oh we rented a car there"  Well it makes no sense in downtown Bangkok-maybe out in the countryside but not downtown)   You can go to the Hard Rock or BKK center or any of the big store complexes there.  On the 3rd floor of the BKK center they have more computer/telephone/portable electric products than you can imagine.  They must have 200 vendors.  You can also get pirate DVDs and CDs if you have the desire to do that.  DO not get any WI software because it is not compatible- even if they say it is.  The shopping downtown is INCREDIBLE.  I would also suggest that you dress comfortably but nice.  When you ride the BTS you will see the Thai women.  They dress to the nines.  They are always in high heels and dresses or skirts.  The Thais seem to place a high value on how they dress.  As a tourist, you won't want to wear high heels but OTOH you don't want to be dressed down too much.  In VN you don't have this problem.  They certainly don't dress the way the Thai's do.
I could go on forever, but the best thing for you to do is buy a guide book and go to the Thailand/Bangkok forum on flyertalk.com   The guys on flyertalk know so much more than even the guidebooks.  Just go to flyertalk.com and click the destinations tab and scroll down to Thailand.  Try eating at Cabbages and Condoms!
It is a great place to eat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jimster (Aug 2, 2013)

*siam center*

Get off the BTS at the Siam Center for the shopping.  As for tours and spa treatments, I can tell you that  you will pay a huge mark up if you book through the hotel.  You can get the same tour if you just walk down the street you will find vendors who will offer EXACTLY THE SAME TOUR  but for half the price.  Spa treatments tend to much higher too with the main difference being maybe a little nicer room.  You should be able to get a massage for $10-$15.


----------



## zzcn69 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Vietnam advice*

I have been to Vietnam 3 times in the past 5 years spending several weeks each time. I always book through a VN travel agent I found on Trip Advisor, which is the most economical way to book. Ha was outstanding. Can't say enough good about her. I much prefer North VN to south. Saigon is very commercial, hot, crowded, and not much of interest to see. N. VN is spectacular. I recommend Halong Bay, Hoi-An, Dalat, Hue, Hill tribes and Hanoi is really interesting. You can email me zzcn69@yahoo.com and we'll arrange to talk. Too much information for an email.


----------

